# Creepy!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is really creepy. Check out #s 7 and 10.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/the-creepiest-things-a-child-has-ever-said-to-a-parent


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scareme, those two sound like they're back for a return trip.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Uh, uh, uh oh!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

kids say the darndest things.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL wouldn't you be proud!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw this on facebook the other day. Some of those things seem to come from parents allowing children to watch things that are too gruesome for small children.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Funniest one - "Where are you gonna find a jar that big?" (in response to the desire to put Mommy in a glass jar after she dies)

Children are so literal


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

"But this time it's goodbye." The heck with seeing if the kid is still there. See if the knives are all still there


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

7 & 10 are, well.......Freaky!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh man, I was thinking all the lines everyone has above me! "Kids say the darndest things. Where you gonna find a jar that big. (Laughing) See if the knives are there." Such odd responses, but kids sometimes don't know what they're saying to its fullest meaning. (If that makes sense.) That was pretty creepy Scareme.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I like number #13...


----------

